# 381/481 seat binder



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

After reading Daves post last week about the new binder bolts being plastic, I went on a quest to find a couple spared still made out of Brass/steel. Excel had some, but I had to specify not to send the plastic ones which they had too. So if you are thinking of grabbing a few spares, you might do it now. Competative cyclist has the brass ones too, but they are in limited supply too. I can't imagine a plastic bolt holding squat there.


----------

